
I just let him have his beer - samclemens
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n24/christopher-tayler/i-just-let-him-have-his-beer
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/gPtYk](http://archive.is/gPtYk)

------
cafard
After WordSkill's comment, I feel sheepish about linking to the Washington
Post, but here goes:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/classic-s...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/classic-
stoner-not-so-fast/2015/11/02/9f0ed5aa-7db3-11e5-b575-d8dcfedb4ea1_story.html)
. I think the writer got it mostly correct.

~~~
leftyted
The idea that a female character with negative traits is evidence of misogyny
is silly. Stoner isn't misogynistic and this isn't an appropriate way to read
novels.

The writer argues that Stoner's attitude towards Walker, a student, is
bullying when, in the novel, that student is presented as lazy and nihilistic.
By invoking misogyny, the Post article is doing the same thing as Walker:
offering up a facile objection instead of engaging. If literature is worth
studying at all then it can't be dismissed by invoking "misogyny" or
"questioning the usefulness of grammar".

~~~
pvg
_The idea that a female character with negative traits is evidence of misogyny
is silly._

It would be but that's not the idea advanced in the article - the claim is
that the wife is represented too absurdly negatively and the author supports
this with, among other things, a reference to an exchange between Williams and
his agent. The charge of misogyny is aimed at Williams, not Stoner.

------
mturmon
Worth it for the block quote and thumbnail description of the theme of
_Butcher’s Crossing_.

------
WordSkill
Submissions to HN that link to content requiring registration should include,
in the title, a warning of that.

~~~
chrisseaton
That's not the rule here. In fact the rule is that you should not complain
about pay walls.

~~~
lostgame
It should not be against the rules to protest the posting of content which is
not freely available on principle. I often speak up on this.

~~~
chrisseaton
But it is. If you don’t like this site’s rules go somewhere else like Reddit.
The rules are what makes this place high quality in my opinion.

